# Hello from Argyll Scotland



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

ctb,

Nice job on the bowls...I love turning Mallee burls. I have several that I have turned over the years.....Brown is my favorite, but red is nice too.

Have you ever turned any bog oak or the like..?? I have a couple of pieces we got in when we visited that I have not turned yet....


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

ctb said:


> 17 views and only 1 person can say hello, friendly lot on here ? :thumbdown:


Yeah...this is a friendly spot....I'm sure most of the guys were blown away by the wood and the turning......Don't be too hard on 'em...  

How do you clean up the natural edges on your burl bowls..?? I use a little hand held self contained sand blaster and I put a bigger nozzle on it..for walnut shells. Then I use ground up corn cobs as a blast media. It polishes without taking away. Your edges look VERY good...I love that look....

After I saw this yesterday I went to the shop and dug out those pieces of bog oak....I want to turn them, but then again it is 6000 year old wood and guy wouldn't want to be in too big a rush to turn them....Then I went to the cabinet and dug out a bottle of Talisker that we picked when visiting the Isle of Skye....It was good afternoon..:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

They must be studied and then they will tell you what to turn...:yes: :yes: 

I look forward to seeing more of your work...Please post some more pics as you do more spectacular pieces...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

ctb,

You would have probably gotten more welcomes had you not criticized everyone the first rattle out of the box. 

Most of those 17 viewws were most likely guests who for whatever reason have not registered. Plus you registered on a weekend and alot of our regular members are busiy in their woodshops. 
I have thick skin though so I am not bothered by your lack of patience . . . . so WELCOME! :thumbsup: 

P.S. Nice work.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome. Somehow I missed this thread yesterday. Great looking bowls. 

I gotta get me a lathe.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> I gotta get me a lathe.


I have more than one...I still don't do work that nice :laughing: . ctb, you can count me as a few of those views without comment (I looked more than once)...I just looked at them and figured they spoke for themselves, welcome and we like pictures.


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

deleted


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

ctb said:


> ...hope I am forgiven...


Ummmm.......Okay, but don't let it happen again! 
Welcome, and that is some beautiful turning! 

I have to ask, with your right arm disabled, do you have a brace that you use to secure the butt of the turning tool to your left forearm? I would think it would be very difficult (and scary) to hold the tool with just the grip of one hand.

Again, welcome.


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*ctb*

Chris
Sorry, I missed reading this post of yours somehow. This is beautiful work that you do. It will be some time before I ever get that good at turning, if ever. So welcome to the forum. All these guys have been super nice to me since I joined a short time ago. I was frustrated at first just like you were.

That brown Mallee burr bowl is absolutely gorgeous, if you don't mind my asking, how do you turn something like that? The translucent looking edge mostly. I gotta learn how to do that.

Looking forward to seeing more of your work. Thanks for posting. Mitch


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Chris,

I see you watched Bill Grumbine's video....Bill is an excellent turner and all around nice guy....:yes: 

Did you core that bowl..???? If you did...my hat's off to ya...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I have those coring tools and they scare me a little...I don't use them much. Except when I have a large burl that cost me a lot of money.....:blink: :blink:


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Chris*

Thanks for helping me out. I saw that video by Bill Grumbine. This guy is the best. 

What I was wanting to know is how you got those edges on that brown bowl, to be, so transparent looking? Looks like it was sprayed on. I like turning natural edge bowls a lot. In my gallery I posted a couple of my first attempts at turning them.

Is coring bowls as dangerous as you and Burlcraft make it sound? I am surprised cause I watched a video and the guy makes it look easy. Thanks to both you guys for mentioning the need for precaution. Mitch


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I 'spose once you get good with it it's not so bad. :no: The system Bill uses is the one I have. I've seen guys do some amazing things with them. I saw the OneWay coring system demo'd and that is almost idiot proof, but it produces the same size bowls every time. I prefer a little more flexibility....  What scares me is sticking a long curved knife into a bowl and having it disappear and you have control only by feel. That control gives you the ability to make bowls with different tapers and thicknesses....I turn mostly burls or crotch material that is real prone to catches...:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Chris,

A friend of mine has a new Nova 3000 and I got a chance to be one of the first to use it. I was really impressed....

They are nice machines...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Chris*

Thanks, I should of known that was sapwood. Now that I do I still say it is the nicest bowl I ever looked at. Ithink I can make one similiar to yours. I will need to get the wood. Gonna check with Burlkraft he seems to have everything a turner needs. 

I attached a picture of a bowl I turned, if I use this method if I get the burl should get similiar results? What do you say. Maybe not as pretty as yours, but,hey I'm working on it. lol Mitch:yes:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Burlkraft*

I read your reply to Chris where you said you loved turning Mallee burl. Is that the same wood that Chris turned the beautiful bowl with the light sapwood top? I would really like to try to duplicate his bowl to the best of my ability. Since you say you turned this burl you must know where I could purchase some from? Your the go to guy here Burl. Can you help me out? I never bought any burl before. I have a few more questions but will wait to see if you can help me. If your not interested, there's no problem. Thanks Mitch


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

*Mitch.....*

I've got just the guy for you to get a hold of. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

West Penn Hardwoods is where I get most of my Aussie burls.
I always like to call because the website doesn't always have everything on it. If you call ask for Rocky...He has a good business and he's got GOOD wood.

www.westpennhardwoods.com 

Click on wood products on the top and then click burls

There will be a bunch of them there. Tell them size and color and soon the UPS guy shows up with your burl.....:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Of course we will want to see pictures.....:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

deleted


----------

